# One of 'her' projects ...



## ksor (Aug 1, 2012)

Now I got a little further with this yarn winder

http://kelds.weebly.com/garnvaeligrktoslashj.html


----------



## Old Iron (Aug 1, 2012)

Thats cool how are you going to power it or are you?

Paul


----------



## PurpLev (Aug 1, 2012)

we have a plastic version at home - yours looks so much better. very nice work


----------



## ksor (Aug 1, 2012)

Old Iron said:


> Thats cool how are you going to power it or are you?
> 
> Paul



I plan to put it in a wooden box with room for a power supply unit, maybe speed control too.

I wonder if there CAN BE a problem by spinning in one direction - with or opposite the yarn direction.

Maybe there should be an option for choosing direction too.

If the ball of yarn is taken from the INSIDE the yarn could be more or less twisted - depending of the ORIGINAL derection the yarn was twisted - maybe it's teoretical - any experience ?


----------



## ksor (Aug 4, 2012)

No one experienced in knitting in here ?  ... :rofl:

Maybe it's just making yarn ball winding MUCH TOO sophisticated or ... ?

Some of you must have a spinning/knitting wife with yarn twisting experiences :thinking:


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry, no experience with yarn, but doing the honey do's is an important part of this hobby.  If you can manage to make one or two usefull things for the missus it goes a long way to gain support for your hobby and the possibility of buying new or bigger equipment.  I know mine appreciates the little gadgets and widgets I make for her from time to time.  She is always positive when I discuss buying some new tool or machine.  All she asks is how I plan to pay and does it fit the budget,.  Otherwise she has never put her .02 in as a negative comment.  I make her yard art, garden boarder edging on the plasma table and a really cool fire ring to go around the pit.  It casts some cool shadows in the evening light.  The fire keep the mosquitos busy and is a nice thing to sit around and look through the telescope at the different galaxies and heavenly bodies.  Definately improves the over all good relations in every way.  Hope this helps get you and the rest on board for a "Momma Build" as youre next projects.
Bob


----------



## KBeitz (Jul 15, 2018)

I have been in Textile most of my life building machines for that trade.
You have right and left twist yarn. So... What do you want to know...?
You could use a DC motor and controller or a VFD and AC. for different
speeds and direction.


----------



## ksor (Jul 15, 2018)

KBeitz said:


> I have been in Textile most of my life building machines for that trade.
> You have right and left twist yarn. So... What do you want to know...?
> You could use a DC motor and controller or a VFD and AC. for different
> speeds and direction.



I was wondering if I should be aware of what type of twisted yarn I was using ... in my thinking the yarn COULD UN-twist itself OR twist itslf MORE when my wife takes the yarn from the middle of the ball of yarn - no doubt it WILL, but does it matter at all ?

Sha has used it now ... and she can't see any problems


----------

